# Kwigy Bo Dog Carrier



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

I just bought this off eBay! I hope it is as cute in person as it is online!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Ooh, I love it!


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Oooh gorgeous!! Its stylish too!!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Ooh, I love it!


Thank you!



CheyMUA said:


> Oooh gorgeous!! Its stylish too!!


I wanted something that looked like a purse and that wasn't too...not fashionable. LOL, it fits my personality perfectly...or so says my finance.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something that looked like a purse and that wasn't too...not fashionable. LOL, it fits my personality perfectly...or so says my finance.


Ha ha ha!! I would love to find one thats a bit more fashion than the usual but not outrageously priced!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

CheyMUA said:


> Ha ha ha!! I would love to find one thats a bit more fashion than the usual but not outrageously priced!


Yeah I agree. I won at $80, which these go online new for about $110. So I'm saving not a lot (after I pay for shipping). But the style of this one I couldn't resist and the ebay seller said she got it at a Kwigy Bo showroom in NY and its possible it was a limited edition. 

Plus, I'm a sucker for anything pink.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Yeah I agree. I won at $80, which these go online new for about $110. So I'm saving not a lot (after I pay for shipping). But the style of this one I couldn't resist and the ebay seller said she got it at a Kwigy Bo showroom in NY and its possible it was a limited edition.
> 
> Plus, I'm a sucker for anything pink.


Ha ha ha !! ME TOO!! I have to calm it down though as BF will need to take them out with the carrier at some time LOL!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's really pretty!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> It's really pretty!


Thanks! I hope it is when it gets here too! 


-hyw


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Love it too!!! So pretty!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Love it too!!! So pretty!


Thanks doll! Did you ever find a bag you liked enough to get?


-hyw


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I love it! We have a different Kwigy Bo carrier and it's great! No one has ever thought it was a carrier. I've even gotten comments on what a cute purse it is.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a gold alex luxe kwigy bo carrier. i love it! the quality is great. yours looks really nice


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That is so cute! I have the Kwigy Bo Alexa in black and I like it a lot! They are very quality bags. I paid $125 but I wouldn't mind buying another  I have 3 small dogs now haha


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> I love it! We have a different Kwigy Bo carrier and it's great! No one has ever thought it was a carrier. I've even gotten comments on what a cute purse it is.


Yay! Thats what I wanted, something that could be easily concealed as a purse, just in case I have to sneak my pups in somewhere. 



elaina said:


> i have a gold alex luxe kwigy bo carrier. i love it! the quality is great. yours looks really nice


Thank you! Does it fit your pups good?



Audreybabypup said:


> That is so cute! I have the Kwigy Bo Alexa in black and I like it a lot! They are very quality bags. I paid $125 but I wouldn't mind buying another  I have 3 small dogs now haha


Hahah! I think I might have an addiction now to dog carriers since finding this brand. Do they hold up to the pups? I mean, spending that much on a carrier, I'd hope they last a long while.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Thanks doll! Did you ever find a bag you liked enough to get?
> 
> 
> -hyw


Not yet!! I have 2 now, both from juicy couture so I would have to be in love to get a third! I really want the Gucci tote carrier but can't splurge right now, maybe one day....we can dream right?? Lol


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Not yet!! I have 2 now, both from juicy couture so I would have to be in love to get a third! I really want the Gucci tote carrier but can't splurge right now, maybe one day....we can dream right?? Lol


Oh man! I wish I could splurge like that too! Hahaha! Our pups would be riding around in style.


----------

